# HO Racing in Buffalo, NY



## Davcar (Nov 3, 2007)

We'll be starting our race season next week Sept. 13 in the Buffalo, NY area. We're a group who's been around for many years but now we have a web site for ourselves. The site was designed so that the racers can keep up on race results and points as well as updated pictures and its got some information about us and what we do should there be anybody new or traveling into our area who'd like to check us out. Locally I thought I'd put a flyer up in a few local hobby shops directing people to the web site. You never know but what there might be someone out there who used to race or has their own group racing now that didn't know we existed. The web site is not complete yet, but we're getting there. Check us out. http://wnyhor.tripod.com/


----------

